

Google homepage redesign project  - barryhand
http://www.lettersociety.com/tagged/Project-9

======
NicoJuicy
At first i didn't see the changes, but as i scrolled lower, i must admit...
It's truly amazing.

Perhaps you should remind that people look at screenshots without reading the
text and they don't see a lot of changes...

I almost closed it, but then i scrolled far enough ;), although your missing
on some things like the autocomplete function and immediate results on the
google homepage.. The redesign is beautifull (but not as productive in some
cases)

